# Hi newbie from Uk - looking for love !!!



## Sparklesaz (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can across this site by accident but very pleased to have found it and hope that I can get some support and advice.

I have always been in to Star signs and I am a Gemini, a very typical one which seems to link into being a ESFP i feel. 

I am in a crossroads in my life and am really trying find someone special.

I seem to be failing miserably with the dating thing. When i meet someone I seem to be so over powering I scare them off, but I can't stand being patient. Typical ESFP is think?

Anyhow if anyone has any tops tips what type i should look for or any general dating tips it would be great.

I am 41, single mum with two teenage boys!! (they are fun though)

Bye 

Sarah x


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Spark! Welcome to Personality Cafe. Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. Though not a dating website, you might find "the one" here. So good luck! Hope you find what your looking for.roud:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay! An ESFP! We don't get many ESFPs around here, and it would make total sense that your intro is about wanting to use this site as a dating site. :laughing: I found a guy here that I like, so as long as you don't try to seduce cryptonia, you can have any of the others.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Sarah, welcome to personality cafe! I hope you'll enjoy your stay here. :happy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Sarah  
Hope ya like it here.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

What's up, Sarah.


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, looking for love. :tongue:

Welcome welcome. مرحبا كيف حاالك؟


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello. :mellow:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

HI there.
_________________


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Have fun here!!!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

It's nice to have you here (-:


----------



## Sparklesaz (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi not sure how to reply back individually yet will work it out later. But thanks everyone for saying hi xx:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sparklesaz said:


> Hi not sure how to reply back individually yet will work it out later. But thanks everyone for saying hi xx:happy:


Under each person's reply, to the bottom right of their signature, you should see three buttons: Quote, +, two down arrows, and Thanks.

The Quote button by itself automatically quotes that one person. 

The + button, however, allows you to quote multiple people. So if you want to respond to multiple people, click the + next to each person's name once, and when you're ready to reply, click the Quote button from anyone's reply. That will put all the quoted text into one text-box, where you can reply to each one. 

The two down arrows allows you to post a quick reply, like a quick "Hello and Welcome to the forum," without having to click that extra Post Reply (oh noes) for additional features. You can also quick reply through the text box at the bottom of the thread, where the two down arrows take you. It doesn't quote anything. 

And finally, the Thanks button simply tells a user that what you read was helpful to you. It sends them what is called a Reputation Comment, and is included on their user profile.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha - it looks like I taught you something roud:


----------



## NARCO (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome! :laughing: I hope you enjoy and find who you are looking for! :tongue:


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome :happy:


----------

